# Java paths needed



## sossego (Apr 1, 2012)

Since I do not have any i386 or AMD64 machines available at my place, is it possible that someone could post the java paths or add such as an attachment?

Thanks in advance and apologies if this post is in the wrong place.


----------



## sossego (Apr 1, 2012)

```
chmod +x
```
 was applied to bin and jre/bin in the unpacked java directory.


```
mkdir /usr/local/java
```
 and 
	
	



```
mkdir $JAVA_PATH/$SUBDIRECTORIES
```
 were executed successfully.


```
chmod 0666 $COMPLATE_JAVA_PATHS
```
 was executed.


```
permission denied
```
 error even when using root-by-su occurs.


----------



## fluca1978 (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't understand what you are trying to do, I guess to make java executable. What is COMPLATE_JAVA_PATHS?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2012)

sossego said:
			
		

> ```
> chmod 0666 $COMPLATE_JAVA_PATHS
> ```
> was executed.


Why are you trying to make files world-writable?


----------



## sossego (Apr 2, 2012)

My fault; I was rushing without thinking.

```
chipchop# find -type d -exec chmod 0755 {}\;
find: illegal option -t
find: illegal option -y
find: illegal option -p
find: illegal option -e
find: d: no such file or directory
chipchop#
```

Should it be find $JAVA_BIN_PATH and then the following arguments?

When I do 
	
	



```
exec chmod 0755 $PWD
```
 in /usr/local/java/bin it then exits; I'm
wondering if this is normal behavior. The problem also occurs in
/usr/local/java/jre/bin.

Normally, stating 
	
	



```
chmod $VALUE
```
 works; yet, maybe if I execute 
	
	



```
chmod +x
```
 it
will work better?
Let's see ...
Nope, the same thing occurs. even with 
	
	



```
ls -l /usr/local/java/bin
```
 I receive
a permission denied error. If this has anything to do with it; I've noticed
that MacOS items will have a preceding 4 plus the last three digits- from
looking at iPhone directories.

The original compressed directory was a MacOS PowerPC version of OpenJDK7 with the full java components.

JAVA_PATHS for binaries are  /usr/local/java/bin and  /usr/local/java/jre/bin


----------

